# Tecumseh recoil starter repair



## lazyduck15 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everybody

Have some trouble with recoil starter on a vertical Tecumseh TVS90. It is not rewinding back after pulling it. I have checked from outside the mechanism and seems like the coil is still in one piece, but I can not confirm this until I have the chance to open the system and check. I have no idea as how to open the system.
Does anybody is got some experience with this?. Replacing the whole thing is 100 US cost around my place, so it is not my preferable choice.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a link of the same subject I had asked except it was B & S. I'm not sure if there are the same or not but it might give you an idea.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=303899&highlight=pull


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Lazyduck.Here are the links to the engine repair manual and a couple videos that show the recoil repair.Hope this helps.

Engine Manual-

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Repair Videos-

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=donyboy73#p/search/6/dHdHsq_uGfQ


----------

